# Green Frogs  C&C welcome



## MiFleur (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the sound of frogs in the summer, it always brings memory of warm summer night and quiet times.
Comments and critique welcome!

#1



The Frog Series by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

#2



Froggies by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

#3



Thanks to Christopher, more frogs by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

#4



Frog in the wild by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

#5



Green Green Frog by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

#6
None of these pictures would have been possible without the help of Christopher my grand-son and official frog catcher.
He is my best assistant for any macro photo shot I take and finds all the critters I may ever want to capture!
A future naturalist!




Frog searching by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 14, 2013)

Am I not getting something?

Is it my title, the fact that I have no questions, the place I posted the pictures  or my pictures that make me fall in the "No Man's Land"

Is there anything I should change to my approach to have comments, good or bad on my pictures?

What I am trying to achieve is perceive what I do from somebody else's perspective, try to see what I did not.

These are some of my shots that I like, I know the first one have these little blades of grass that are bothering me, does that mean that the picture is wasted according to you?


I am not a pro, just a grand-ma trying to improve enough to sell a few shots. No rush, no pressure! 
We own a local retail store, I did not print anything yet, I am trying to see if there is anything in my work that is worth printing.
I have the advantage of being able to print on canvas for only the price of the canvas. 

I would like to print some to sell in the store, but it is very hard to judge if what I like will be appreciated by others, that is why I want to test the waters in this forum.

Thanks


----------



## runnah (Feb 14, 2013)

Well you posted very early in the AM. Some of use like to sleep at 1:37am 

I like them. My comment would be to know when to use a short DOF. #1 & #3 are perfect but #2 & #5 are too shallow for the subjects. If both the frogs and the branch had been sharp it would have made for a better photo.


----------



## Mully (Feb 14, 2013)

Agree ^^^^^^^ Nice to see frogs this time of the year.... 1 and 3 are very nice


----------



## Tony S (Feb 14, 2013)

> Am I not getting something?



  Yeah... wait more than 8 hrs for a response.  There's other things going on in life than sitting here waiting to post an answer immediately.  Have patience grasshopper...... or should I say froggy. 

As far as your pictures...... on the closeups maybe close down your aperture a bit so you get more of the frog's face in focus.  You have nice sharp focus on the eyes, but it falls off to fast to draw interest to the image as a whole. 

From my way of thinking if you were to print them as small canvases I could see something like these sold as sets of two or three 5x7 or 6x9 sized images.  The kind of thing in childs room, bathroom or laundry room setting, but not something much larger or formal. But I would not expect them to jump off the wall as a sales item in a retail store,  you might get lucky to sell a set over time.


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> Well you posted very early in the AM. Some of use like to sleep at 1:37am
> 
> I like them. My comment would be to know when to use a short DOF. #1 & #3 are perfect but #2 & #5 are too shallow for the subjects. If both the frogs and the branch had been sharp it would have made for a better photo.



Yeah I suffer from insomnia... I sometimes forget that some people do sleep!
Thanks for the suggestion, I agree with you that I could have more DOF, I just did not know all the tricks then... ( thinking about it, I still don't)

Happy Valentine's Day   :heart:


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 14, 2013)

Tony S said:


> > Am I not getting something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have never been called grasshopper...  not so bad for a nickname! 
Thanks for the recommendation on the aperture, it does make a lot of sense
I did not think about a set, it is a good idea and kids do love frogs,  thanks for the suggestion

Happy Valentine's Day to you  :heart:


----------

